# Bartow - Dixie - Cobbs Legion 9-13-04



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 13, 2004)

WE HAD A LOT OF HUNTERS ON DIXIE THIS WEEKEND.

No one scored that I know of, but most of the bowhunters reported seeing deer.  This is different than last year when two does were taken opening weekend, but most hunters reported seeing nothing.

I have been seeing a good many does on the roads going home through DIXIE.  Moreso than last year.

DIXIE membership is full, but I understand that COBBS LEGION has about four memberships still available.

I have not heard of any kills on COBBS LEGION.  Maybe JACK STRAW will jump in here and give us an update.

Our campsite is growing.  We have had three more campers move in, with two more coming.  We are experiencing the country version of URBAN SPRAWL!!

I hope everyone has a great season.  I will do my best t okeep you updated on DIXIE>


----------



## spongebob (Sep 13, 2004)

They were all in my yard!!! (I live off sweetwater road)


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2004)

*best way*

to say it, the score was deer 7    C.L. 0 deer 7 dixie 0      Jack, the guys I talked with said the most of them saw deer, Ron Ledbetter had FOUR under him! problem was, his bow was on the ground and he was still in the tree.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 13, 2004)

Dixie, seeing deer on the opener is a good thing.

Jim


----------



## mdswank (Sep 13, 2004)

went Sat morn, didn't see a thing but then again, I was out of the woods by 10am since it was getting warm in a hurry.   : 
Gonna try to go again this week and see if we have any luck.  I wonder where all the new members are hunting?


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 14, 2004)

*Dixie Club*

any word from the Gapacman  ,I know he was in the wood's some where   w/t


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll jump in, but I don't have anything to offer; I didn't get to go this weekend.  My wife had a prior commitment so I stayed home and chased  the little girl around the house.  We had a pretty good time.  

Hopefully Ivan won't mess up this weekend so I can get out there.

Jack


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 15, 2004)

*Ivan The Terrible*

I got a feeling that there will not be too much hunting on DIXIE ort COBBS LEGION on Saturday.  Sunday, maybe.  It is supposed to start raining late this evening.  Looks like the eye of the hurrican will be sitting right about over DIXIE on Friday morning.  

The way this one is shaping up, it has the potential to still have hurricane force winds when it gets to us.  I don't think Atlanta has ever seen a hurricane.  They got the tropical storms and depressions that were remnants of hurricanes.  Opal was about the worse I know of to come through N GA, but she was down below hurricane force when she got here.

Coming through DIXIE this AM I noticed that Dennis' truck was parked by his hunting spot.  Probably a good move.  Deer seem to know when bad weather is coming, and will move around and browse hard in preparation.

With that in mind, I was sitting in a tree in Jasper County when Opal came through at just a bout dusk.   Not one of my best hunting experiences.

Get ready for some downed trees, loss of power, and other inconveniences.  If you have a generator, crank it up and make sure it is running ok.  Stock up on gasoline.

I hope I am wrong, but this one may be a bit nasty, even for us.


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 15, 2004)

*Generator*

I've had a generator for hunting for over a year now and had been putting off wiring so I could hook it to the house. Well Frances came thru and we lost power for several hours and I could hear my neighbors generator running and see lights over there. Well yesterday I took off hunting and added a breaker and a box in the garage with a cord that reaches a building out in the back where it will be quiet and not get rained on so next time I'll be watching TV or playing on the computer when the power goes out. YES!!!


----------



## Rem 700 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Cobbs legion, Dixie*

I am new to this forum just wondering if my uncle jimmy willoughby and his partner own the land where cobbs legion and dixie hunting clubs are  from the way the people are talking it is near where his land is. He told me that he was leasing it out to some hunters but he did not mention the name of the club.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 20, 2004)

*Rem 700*

First off, welcome to the forum.  It is a great place to be.

Secondly, yes, Jim and his parner Joe Sewell, own 5300 acres that make up DIXIE, COBBS LEGION and two other clubs.  If you ever need a place to hunt, one of the clubs usually has an opening.  Right now, DIXIE is full.  However, it is my understanding that COBBS LEGION still has a couple of openings.  If you are interested, send me a PM or e-mail and I will put you to the Club Manager of both clubs.

We are fortunate to be leasing the property from your uncle.  He is a great guy and is really cooperaticve with the members of the club, as long as we abide by his requirements, which are not at all unreasonable.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 20, 2004)

*Bassworm*

Good move.  We built a new house and I had the emergency panel put in during construction.  I probably cost me a couple of hundred extra to have it done.  My wife was aggrevated at me spending the extra money.  The first time the power went out I cranked up the generator and she appologized for her previous attitude.  Although I had it hooked up and ready to go during Francis and Ivan, we never lost powere during either storm.  However, it is great peace of mind to know you have it if you need it.

Like you, I had a generator for years and had never had my old house rigged with the emergency panel.  Don't know why I never did it before now.  It is great.

I haighly recommend that anyone that has a generator spend the extra money to put in an emergency pannel at the house. They will not regret it.


----------

